# Adventure writers wanted



## wayn007

Hey, everybody! Hope everybody's muse is perched on their shoulder! My name is Wayne, and I am looking for some great adventure stories for a publication my publishing company is launching. This will be a "reincarnation" of the old "pulp" magazines. The first issue will be complimentary, and for that reason we cannot pay much. However, you will receive a copy of the issue your story is published in, and the opportunity for more publication if the story is used. For more info message me, or send me an e-mail to: wayn.swiss@gmail.com . Thanks!


----------



## Surinderjit

Do you have a website?


----------



## wayn007

*Website*

Not yet, sorry. But if you need info, let me know, and I will send you a copy of our guidelines. My e-mail is wayn.swiss@gmail.com.


----------



## Sam

Wayne, welcome to the forum, and whatever you do, don't let Mike see this!

Sam.


----------



## Sam

oops, double post.


----------



## firstchapterman

Hey wayne I'm sure you're a nice guy but I have to say this to everyone who reads this. Don't do it! Don't sell yourself short because no one is reading or accepting you're manuscript. Hang in there and go big, for I think it's kinda shady for a "publishing house" to be recruiting members on a site made for writers to share and view others work. 

Again no offense wayne but I feel like I must warn my fellow artists against submitting work to you. Now to all those writers who feel insecure and have been rejected, remember, John Grisham was rejected 14 times for his first novel, and he makes millions.


----------



## rumpole40k

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## wayn007

I'm sorry but I must respectfully disagree with this uninformed person's post. Are we the big time? No, not exactly. What we are, is a way to get you work published in a _legitimate_ print publication, and with time, get paid for it. Besides the experience, you may also have the pleasure of seeing you work in print. We are a small publishing company, making its first foray into the fiction market, but with experience in publishing, writing, and even printing. We do not need posts such as this one trying to sabotage our efforts to help our fellow writers get published. If anyone has any questions, or needs more proof that we are legit, just drop me an e-mail, at: wayn.swiss@gmail.com.
  Thank-you


----------



## Mr Sci Fi

firstchapterman said:


> Hey wayne I'm sure you're a nice guy but I have to say this to everyone who reads this. Don't do it! Don't sell yourself short because no one is reading or accepting you're manuscript. Hang in there and go big, for I think it's kinda shady for a "publishing house" to be recruiting members on a site made for writers to share and view others work.
> 
> Again no offense wayne but I feel like I must warn my fellow artists against submitting work to you. Now to all those writers who feel insecure and have been rejected, remember, John Grisham was rejected 14 times for his first novel, and he makes millions.


 
For a guy with only 1 publication credit to my name (And not even fiction), I'll take publication where I can get it.


----------



## Foxee

Hey, Wayne, you say this is the first foray into fiction but there are other publications that your company has done. Would it be possible to find these online? This is pulp fiction...what is your target market? Where will the publication be distributed? Is it an e-zine or print? How much are you offering?

I think there is a credibility issue that anyone who posts opportunities must address and offering to email you doesn't really assuage that, sad to say.

Anyone can post anything and then say anything again in their email. It doesn't mean that you aren't legitimate! It means that there are too many scams and shysters in the world for writers not to be wary. Don't make us email you for your information. Post it here.


----------



## wayn007

Unfortunately, our other publication is not online, as it is a print publication, and also as it is a local advertising paper aimed at the large Amish population in the area. With the exception of a few, most Amish don't get their reading material online. The one we are planning on publishing will also be a print publication, and while we plan to build a website for it, we have not done so yet. However, if anyone needs proof that this is a legit publication, as I said before send me an e-mail, and I will either send a PDF version of our current publication, or if provided with a postal address, will send a hard copy, free of charge. My experience as a writer has taught me that getting fiction published in a print publication is very hard, and part of the purpose of this magazine is to help writers get published and get their foot in the door, so to speak. I thought a writer's forum would be a good place to do this, but it seems we have more people trying to _keep_ writers from being published rather than _helping_ writers get to get their stories in print.


----------



## Foxee

> send me an e-mail, and I will either send a PDF version of our current publication, or if provided with a postal address, will send a hard copy, free of charge.


This is better information than you previously gave. Thank you. 


> My experience as a writer has taught me that getting fiction published in a print publication is very hard, and part of the purpose of this magazine is to help writers get published and get their foot in the door, so to speak. I thought a writer's forum would be a good place to do this, but it seems we have more people trying to _keep_ writers from being published rather than _helping_ writers get to get their stories in print.


You weren't doing too bad up until this point. You need to understand the need for credibility. Don't get all upset because we're used to seeing scammers.


----------



## wayn007

I can understand that you are used to seeing scammers on the forums, however, the first poster that raised the issue didn't bother checking it out, talking with me, or getting anymore information before he posted his opinion urging writers to abstain from trying to get their stories published through my company. He just automatically_ assumed_ I was scamming people. With the attitude that if you don't get published by the big houses it doesn't _count_ somehow, if he hasn't been published, he probably won't be right away. Most of the big houses won't even _look_ at submissions from unpublished authors. So where exactly is a young writer supposed to start? You must crawl before you can walk.


----------



## Hawke

Ah, now, you can't really blame folks for being protective, can you? See, I don't think people are trying to keep writers from being published; I think they want the deserving to be published. I just don't think they want to see folks being taken, is all. That's not such a bad thing, is it?

It's unfortunate that the world is crawling with as many scammers as there are legitimates. Problem is, it's often hard to tell one from another.

EDIT: Of course, my post posted a little late for the party. It should be way up there, at #12.


----------



## Foxee

I think it's probably sufficient to know that member didn't get any information from you before posting. He used your thread as a platform for his opinion and that was rude, I agree.

I doubt that has discouraged anyone who wants to get in touch with you...I see at least one other post to that effect. Is it possible to send this PDF to a private messaging account here on WF? I would like to see it.


----------



## wayn007

I'm not sure if I can send a PDF to a PM  account on here, but if you will tell me how, I will try. If not, shoot me an e-mail, and I will send it to you, or if you want to get the "real" thing send me your postal address, and I'll gladly send you a hard copy free of charge. Thanks!


----------



## Foxee

I don't particularly like to give my email out and not sure myself how to send a PDF via the PM system. Perhaps it would work as an image, not sure. Give it a shot and see if it works.


----------



## firstchapterman

Sorry for the offense, wayne, but you have to agree there are lot of scams out there. There's also stories of people having their manuscripts being stolen but if you are legit, my sincere apologies. Also after reading articles in this website,Writer Beware, I begin to question. 
Good luck with your company


----------



## Linton Robinson

It just doesn't inspire confidence for somebody to ask people so send an email and their work to somebody who says they have a publishing company, but won't divulge what or where it is.

"Publishing"  and "secrecy"  and inimical terms.   Nobody is going to take you seriously like this and if YOU are concerned about privacy and protection, how about writers who might just get the feeling they are sending their work of to some anonymous black hole where it could be used for any purpose.

Only the most desperate and clueless are going to respond to anything this blind.

If you have a publishing company, let people see it and maybe you'll get some submissions.


PS  I'm automatically suspicious of any publication that says its purpose is to help writers, rather than serve readers and do business.


----------



## wayn007

lin said:


> It just doesn't inspire confidence for somebody to ask people so send an email and their work to somebody who says they have a publishing company, but won't divulge what or where it is.
> First of all, I didn't ask anybody to send any stories to me. I said _For more information_ send me an e-mail. Plus, I was totally open about what we do. I even offered to send anybody who asked a hard copy of the paper we are currently publishing.
> "Publishing" and "secrecy" and inimical terms. Nobody is going to take you seriously like this and if YOU are concerned about privacy and protection, how about writers who might just get the feeling they are sending their work of to some anonymous black hole where it could be used for any purpose.
> I have not been "secretive" at all. I posted my e-mail for gosh sakes. What do you need, a letter on an engraved letterhead?
> Only the most desperate and clueless are going to respond to anything this blind.
> 
> If you have a publishing company, let people see it and maybe you'll get some submissions.
> Ummm, I am letting people see it. That's why I made the post in the first place! What exactly am I not showing you?
> 
> PS I'm automatically suspicious of any publication that says its purpose is to help writers, rather than serve readers and do business.


 
  Once again, I said _one_ of the purposes of the publication is to help writers. That fact that it is a business venture (and therefore, to make money) should be understood by all but the most obtuse individuals.  
  I understand the need for privacy online, and I understand people's paranoia about scams. There are alot of them online. However, was I asking for ss numbers, credit card numbers, or for that matter any personal information? I was not. I was simply making people aware of what I was doing, and offering more information via e-mail. Nobody was being coerced to respond, or being offered any money. If you think it's a scam, than by all means, don't respond to it, But "warning" other people that it is a scam without checking it out further is just a knee-jerk reaction.  I don't need this forum. I have posted this opportunity on several real writers forums, and have already gotten a good response. But then, I suppose you won't believe that either will you?


----------



## Fantasygirl

wayn007 said:


> I have posted this opportunity on several real writers forums, and have already gotten a good response. But then, I suppose you won't believe that either will you?



If you've posted to "real" writers forums, then why did you even decide to post to one that you don't consider "real"? If I was a publisher I sure as hell would rather keep to what I considered to be forums that contain actual writers. :lol:

These other "real" writers forums must be filled with overly trusting people, who would love to get in on your publishing company. 

Whether you have a start up attempt of a publishing company or not, means little to me. However with you being extremely vague about the details of any such venture in a public manner, (ex. information given without the need to e-mail you) makes me think that this is a business venture where you are the one looking to profit the most at the expense of others. 

Prove me wrong, post information regarding exactly what your business goals are, scans of your publication, your location, and what other writers have gotten from your publication. 

You may use imageshack.us to upload images or go to a site like rapidshare.com in order to post a PDF file. 

If you choose to decline providing any of this information, then you may leave and the rest of the "fake" writers will manage in some way. :thumbl:

Edit:
This forum software allows you to attach a variety of file formats, including PDF and image files. You have to click on the "Go Advanced" button in order to do so.

By the way what is the registered name of your company?


----------



## Fantasygirl

Wayne seems to write short stories himself (storymash.com/u/wayn007/), which makes me question how recent this "publishing" company got started. I doubt the company is even registered as a business in the state of Indiana, where Wayne currently resides. 

This is what I found posted on an writing jobs website: (the only other place I could find that Wayne posted anything related to his company)

"Swisspress is looking for talented, hungry writers to write short action/adventure stories for a new publication tentatively titled Danger Digest which we are launching. We are not able to pay for stories that appear in our premier issue, but hopefully we will be able to pay in later issues. The target audience is approx. age 15 and up. For guidelines, e-mail Wayne Schwartz age 25 at:" 
source: online-writing-jobs.com/jobbank/job13091 .htm

I highly doubt that Wayne registered "SwissPress" as a business name in his state or any state, as the name has already been registered nationally by
swisspress .tv

This whole situation just screams of one man wanting to get his business off the ground on the backs of others, with the eventual thought that these writers _might _receive compensation. It also seems like he got interested in writing and decided to try and start up a business with obvious illusions of grandeur.


----------



## firstchapterman

wow fantasy girl, it seems you know you're stuff but may i ask, how did you get all that info?


----------



## Linton Robinson

> I have not been "secretive" at all. I posted my e-mail for gosh sakes. What do you need, a letter on an engraved letterhead?



I don't know if that is an expression of sneakiness or just ignorance.    
What does an email tell anybody.   You are trying to get people to SEND YOU THEIR EMAIL ADDRESSES without offering any reason why they should to so.

I'm starting to be a little suspicious of you by this point.





> Ummm, I am letting people see it.



No, you AREN'T letting people see it, you muffin.   That's the whole point of the response you're getting here.    It's like show me yours and maybe you'll see mine.

If you think putting a blind email in a post shows anything  or is less than secretive you're just plain stupid.
If you're not stupid, I'd have serious questions about what you're up to.

Not that all that much give a shit, you understand.   Why would I?  There's nothing to see here.


----------



## Linton Robinson

Actually, he doesn't really have to be registered with anybody, and certainly not in any given state, by the way.

Lots of these things are sole proprietorships, or run off the side of an existing business.

And the fact that there is a website with the name means nothing so far as the existance of a business itself.

But I think he's either up to something or a nitwit.  Which is worse?


Okay, I just re-read this:


> It just doesn't inspire confidence for somebody to ask people so send an email and their work to somebody who says they have a publishing company, but won't divulge what or where it is.
> 
> I said For more information send me an e-mail.



He isn't asking for your email, just for you to send him an email so he can send you something.

I think I'm leaning toward the nitwit interpretation by now.   A scamster would be slicker than that.


----------



## JMStone

wayn007 said:


> Once again, I said _one_ of the purposes of the publication is to help writers. That fact that it is a business venture (and therefore, to make money) should be understood by all but the most obtuse individuals.
> I understand the need for privacy online, and I understand people's paranoia about scams. There are alot of them online. However, was I asking for ss numbers, credit card numbers, or for that matter any personal information? I was not. I was simply making people aware of what I was doing, and offering more information via e-mail. Nobody was being coerced to respond, or being offered any money. If you think it's a scam, than by all means, don't respond to it, But "warning" other people that it is a scam without checking it out further is just a knee-jerk reaction. I don't need this forum. I have posted this opportunity on several real writers forums, and have already gotten a good response. But then, I suppose you won't believe that either will you?


 
I don't mean to offend you, however I can't appologize if this does -shrug-

As an aspiring writer, I was initially suspicious of your first post on the thread. However at first you seemed to defend yourself in an almost-professional manner.

That went right down the toilet with your response above. Someone who wants to begin a business should remain professional at all times, no? What author looking to get published, such as myself, would be interested in someone who holds themselves so far above the people they seek to get work from? Instead of lashing out at the people who argued with you, you should have stopped making excuses and posted your work.

Also, even if you are a print publication, you should have a website. This is 2008 after all and most professional businesses have web representation. You can make website very easily and for free. Having a website offers you the chance to show people what you do and also makes you look more professional.

You need help looking professional because your personality is seriously lacking.

-Jen

P.S.: Using a red font type is also a bad way to get people to side with you. Everything always looks worse in red. =)


----------



## naff28

I know I'm new here, and don't really fully comprehend every aspect that goes into getting something published. I do however know how to relate different things and where I work at before we will trust a buyer we ask for credit references. Maybe this has been asked already, if so I did not see it and do apologize. But  I'm just curious do you have any body that can vouch for you Wayne? You know happy people that have already been paid by your company, and are still satisfied with you and your company after the fact? I know I myself will not be the guinea pig, nor will many others in here atleast until some form of proof can be established other than email addresses (I have created as many as 15 in a day) or PDF files (which are one of the easiest things to reproduce in todays computer age)
 Don't underestimate my attempts to be intrusive;  I just dislike  people that can not be trusted, and unfortunately in today's society this disease of human life form must be exposed for what it really is. You may be legit I really do not know.


----------



## Linton Robinson

I would strongly suggest not to send your email to people on the internet who ask for it.   

This is a principle commonly known as  COMMON SENSE.


----------



## wayn007

Well, is everybody finished? I'm sorry it took me so long to reply, but my computer was having so problems, and I had to take it in to get it fixed. 
First of all, to everybody who needed proof, I have posted the image of my front page on photobucket. Unfortunately, I can't post the link because I don't have ten postings yet, but do a search on either "Adams County" or  "wayn007". 
I apologize for "lashing out" as JMStone termed it. I get a bit upset when somebody questions my integrity. I try to conduct myself with professionalism at all times, but when someone insinuates that I am not an honest writer or an honest person it is upsetting. So far there have been only about three posters on this forum who have conducted themselves with any semblance of professionalism. The rest unfortunately have just written me off as a hack with, I believe the phrase was "Delusions of grandeur" without bothering to ask anymore questions. 
I apologize for insinuating that this was not a real writer's forum. It was a bad choice of words, and ill-timed.
I am willing to provide more images on photobucket if requested, and I am in the process of getting a website up and running, but as I mentioned before, we really did not need one until this point.
In response to fantasygirl's post, I made no secret of the fact that I, myself do some writing. Is that a crime in your state? And the job posting you "discovered" was almost identical to what I had posted on here to begin with, so what was your point, again?
I encourage anybody who is interested to read the partial story I have posted on storymash.com. Just do a search on my screen name, wayn007, and read "The Pandora Project". And while you're at it please rate it! I need all the stars I can get.


----------



## Foxee

The answer to the 10 posts thing is easy! Get into the forums a bit, allow us to get to know you a little, and that will build a little trust, too.


----------



## Linton Robinson

> I can't post the link because I don't have ten postings yet



It's already been explained to you how you can present a link.   If you have to put graphics on photobucket, you don't HAVE a link to your publication, do you?

You have made a mess of this with the defensive reaction.    MOST forums will take a jaundiced view of somebody who pops in and says, "hey, send me your email address." 

I'd say if you have something to show, some REASON why anybody should respond to you, then for crissakes show it or move on and come back when you have something.


----------



## wayn007

lin said:


> It's already been explained to you how you can present a link. If you have to put graphics on photobucket, you don't HAVE a link to your publication, do you?
> 
> I already told you I don't have a link to it, I don't have a website. I could not post a link to photobucket, because I don't have enough posts on here yet. Also, I was told that I should post it on a photosharing site, which is the reason I posted it on photobucket. Did you happen to miss all the posts that told me to do that?
> 
> You have made a mess of this with the defensive reaction. MOST forums will take a jaundiced view of somebody who pops in and says, "hey, send me your email address."
> 
> I'd say if you have something to show, some REASON why anybody should respond to you, then for crissakes show it or move on and come back when you have something.


 
Lin, so far, you have called me names, called me a scammer without knowing anything about me, and just generally made a jerk of yourself, under the guise of "warning" other writers about me, plus using offensive language to do it. Ignorant people hate, but only the most ignorant hate without reason. If you want to check out my post on photoucket fine. If you want to request a PDF of my writer's guidelines, via e-mail, fine. If not, leave this thread, and take your uninformed opinions with you


----------



## Linton Robinson

You are doing a GREAT job of convincing people to get with your progam here kid.

My advice to you was to show some substance instead of all this whining and snapping.  My advice to others is not to send out emails to people on the internet for no reason, excellent advice.

You are hardly empowered to say "leave this thread" you little twerp.

Like I said, start over.  You've got ONE MORE FUCKING POST until you excuse about linking to your pdf is no good anymore and you have to put up or shut up.

As long as you keep trying to get people's email addresses, you are going to encounter resistance.  I just don't understand why you are too thick to figure that out.

Or the other stuff like putting it in your signature or writing the URL out without making a link out of it.   
I've tried to be helpful to you, but you are too contentious and, frankly, kind of dumb, to pick up on it.
What is it you want here so desperately?


----------



## wayn007

lin said:


> You are doing a GREAT job of convincing people to get with your progam here kid.
> 
> My advice to you was to show some substance instead of all this whining and snapping. My advice to others is not to send out emails to people on the internet for no reason, excellent advice.
> 
> You are hardly empowered to say "leave this thread" you little twerp.
> 
> Like I said, start over. You've got ONE MORE FUCKING POST until you excuse about linking to your pdf is no good anymore and you have to put up or shut up.
> 
> As long as you keep trying to get people's email addresses, you are going to encounter resistance. I just don't understand why you are too thick to figure that out.
> Frankly, I don't want your e-mail address. Nor am I interested in doing business with anybody else from this forum, if you are representative of the type of people I will encounter.
> Now tell me, are you too lazy, or just too damn stupid to do a search on photobucket using the parameters I gave? I told you why I couldn't post a link, but I told you how to get to it. Is that so hard for you to understand? What is your point?
> Or the other stuff like putting it in your signature or writing the URL out without making a link out of it.
> I've tried to be helpful to you, but you are too contentious and, frankly, kind of dumb, to pick up on it.
> Heplful? Is that what you call it now? Cause where I come from, bitching somebody out without cause, is not considered helpful.
> Earlier, somebody posted about how easy it is to set up e-mail addresses. If people are so worried about somebody spamming their e-mail, (most of which have very effective spam-blockers anyway), why not set up a new account.If they are interested in getting more info, request it from an account they don't use for anything else. What is so difficult about that?
> What is it you want here so desperately?


  What do I want here? Well, originally, I wanted to find talented writers who were interested in having their stories published. At this point, though, I am basically just trying to defend myself from people like you who insist on besmirching my intelligence and integrity with your unintelligent and offensive quotes. I don't like being called dishonest, nor do I like being called stupid.
  On most forums you would have already been removed because of your abusive nature.
  Tell me, do you also respond like this when you get rejection letters from other publishing companies? Because if you do, you probably don't get published very much.


----------



## wayn007

Oh, and BTW, here is your link-  wayn007 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Foxee

Okay, people, I understand your wariness. However, Wayne has provided a link to the other publication he referenced. 

Wayne, please be willing to give folks information via PM rather than requiring an email as your first contact and you may do better.

I was tempted to put the image of Wayne's link here but it's large and, of course, we should consider copyright.

Also, and I think this speaks well of Wayne, I had provided him with my email then remembered the photobucket option and asked him to do that rather than emailing me. He has complied with that.


----------



## wayn007

Foxee said:


> Okay, people, I understand your wariness. However, Wayne has provided a link to the other publication he referenced.
> 
> Wayne, please be willing to give folks information via PM rather than requiring an email as your first contact and you may do better.
> 
> I was tempted to put the image of Wayne's link here but it's large and, of course, we should consider copyright.
> 
> Also, and I think this speaks well of Wayne, I had provided him with my email then remembered the photobucket option and asked him to do that rather than emailing me. He has complied with that.


 
  Point taken. Thank-you.


----------



## Linton Robinson

> On most forums you would have already been removed because of your abusive nature.



No, actually, on most forums it wouldn't have gotten that far because you are TRYING TO GET PEOPLE TO SEND YOU THEIR EMAIL ADDRESSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Which is also, as I pointed out before you started getting to defensive,  against the policies of THIS FORUM.

Nobody has said you are dishonest, just confused.  I'll stand by my assessment that you aren't particularly bright because you have just kept hammering away at something that doesn't work (in spite of being told the way you could work it)  and keep whining and chewing at something when doing that undermines your image as somebody who it would be a good idea to trust the judgement of.

At this point you HAVE your 10 posts, but still haven't linked to anything to allow people to evaluate you.  Or done any of the other easy shit suggested.

(You also continued your quest for writers' emails despite being told it's a no-no here)

So, you know, get over it kid.   Try to sound like somebody capable of running a publication worth the attention you are trying to whoop up.

OR, keep sniveling and slapping around and see if it gets you anywhere.


----------



## wayn007

lin said:


> No, actually, on most forums it wouldn't have gotten that far because you are TRYING TO GET PEOPLE TO SEND YOU THEIR EMAIL ADDRESSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Which is also, as I pointed out before you started getting to defensive, against the policies of THIS FORUM.
> 
> Nobody has said you are dishonest, just confused. I'll stand by my assessment that you aren't particularly bright because you have just kept hammering away at something that doesn't work (in spite of being told the way you could work it) and keep whining and chewing at something when doing that undermines your image as somebody who it would be a good idea to trust the judgement of.
> 
> At this point you HAVE your 10 posts, but still haven't linked to anything to allow people to evaluate you. Or done any of the other easy shit suggested.
> Did you even look at the above post? Ummm there seems to be link there!! Oh, dear!! Maybe you should do your research, like a writer would, before making assumptions.
> 
> (You also continued your quest for writers' emails despite being told it's a no-no here)
> 
> So, you know, get over it kid. Try to sound like somebody capable of running a publication worth the attention you are trying to whoop up.
> 
> OR, keep sniveling and slapping around and see if it gets you anywhere.


  Maybe you should try your suggestions about not bullying and slapping around, (and let's not forget sniveling). You might also try actually writing a real book instead of slapping together a list of Spanish insults and calling yourself a writer. Tell me are you self-published?


----------



## Linton Robinson

Okay,  I was wrong.  You're obviously a guy people should send their stories to.  Just took awhile for you to make it clear.


----------



## Fantasygirl

lin said:


> Okay,  I was wrong.  You're obviously a guy people should send their stories to.  Just took awhile for you to make it clear.



I suppose as long as said people are in middle school. That has to be the most horrid publication I've ever seen. Wayne is that all there is to your publication? If not, please post a few pages from that issue.

The amount of typographical errors is inexcusable. The picture used doesn't have any type of copyright information, nor do the stories show any information about the authors. The birthday section is extremely strange, being most have your last name. (odd for a paper that spans three counties)

It screams of being slapped together in a couple days, only to appease those of us interested in seeing your publication. As I said post something from a few months back and more than just the cover page. 

Even if you were in middle school, this paper is just horrid. You need more than writers to "donate" their stories to you; you need a professional designer. (along with someone that can edit worth a damn)


----------



## Linton Robinson

Yeah, but he's obviously a really sensitive, caring editor who treats writers with respect.


----------



## Linton Robinson

> It screams of being slapped together in a couple days, only to appease those of us interested in seeing your publication. As I said post something from a few months back and more than just the cover page.



Or slapped together for the pretense of having a publication.    I see no reason to assume there are previous issues.
God KNOWS what this guy's game is.

I feel like sending him mail just to see what sort of fucked up lists I end up on.


----------



## wayn007

Fantasygirl said:


> I suppose as long as said people are in middle school. That has to be the most horrid publication I've ever seen. Wayne is that all there is to your publication? If not, please post a few pages from that issue.
> Wow, so you can critique a publication by just looking at an image of the front page? You are amazing! So tell me, are you still sleeping with Lin?
> 
> The amount of typographical errors is inexcusable. The picture used doesn't have any type of copyright information, nor do the stories show any information about the authors. The birthday section is extremely strange, being most have your last name. (odd for a paper that spans three counties)
> You obviously have no knowledge of the area in which our publication is read. There are a _lot_ of Schwartzes in my area, most of whom are not related to me, btw.
> 
> It screams of being slapped together in a couple days, only to appease those of us interested in seeing your publication. As I said post something from a few months back and more than just the cover page.
> You know, with the barbed criticism I am getting from the disciples of Lin, I really see no good reason why I should continue to try to prove to you that I am who I say I am. I have followed all the suggestions that people have given to prove that I am legit, but it seems there are some people who, for some reason, have decided that I and my company need to be hated. I have answered to personal attacks, attacks on my company, attacks on my writing, and attacks on about everything else you people could think of. I have totally discounted any chance of finding writers on this site, and was basically just trying to defend my reputation, but I have decided nothing will "please" you idiots.
> Even if you were in middle school, this paper is just horrid. You need more than writers to "donate" their stories to you; you need a professional designer. (along with someone that can edit worth a damn)


 So, tell me, what are your credentials? What do you do that makes you an expert? What experience have you had, that gives you the right to critique my work? Have you had anything published? Have you even ever written anything? Or do you spend your days vegging out in front of the computer, pissing off people on forums?
   Fantasygirl, you need to get a life, because you obviously are no writer.


----------



## wayn007

I would like to issue a challenge. I have done everything  but stand on my head to prove to you people that we are a legitimate company. I have withstood personal attacks from people who have not had to prove their own legitimacy, and I have taken personal attacks from people who have not done anything to prove themselves. I have had my writing and editing skills questioned by people who can't write or edit, according to all appearances. Are there any real writers on this site, or are you all a bunch of wanna-be hacks? I've had to prove myself, now to all the people who criticised me so far, either put up or shut up. Fantasygirl, how about some links to some of your work, if there is any. Lin, I already know only collects spanish insults, and puts them in  book form. There probably are some good writers on this site, but so far I haven't found very many.
  I have caught flak from posters for starting my own publishing company, but have any of you started a small business? Have you ridden out the ups-and downs that go with it? 
   I have been asked to prove myself, but nobody else has had to, so how about it? Let's have some links.


----------



## Linton Robinson

I'm just waiting for your new book,  "How To Make Friends and Attract Writers"


----------



## Linton Robinson

> So tell me, are you still sleeping with Lin?



DAMN, Fantasygirl, you promised you wouldn't tell anybody.


----------



## wayn007

lin said:


> I'm just waiting for your new book, "How To Make Friends and Attract Writers"


 

How about yours, "How To Get Your Name On A Book Without Really Trying"


----------



## Linton Robinson

LOL  Keep digging yourself in, kid.

My four books on Mexican Slang are the best-sellers in their (rather narrow) field, dominate that market.

The one advertised on my post is, since it didn't occur to you during your pissy little rant, a self-owned business with ups and downs and marketing/promo challenges and all that shit.   (Mostly stuff I learned over years in which I owned six different publications, had a line of books, consulted to the direct mail businesses, directed three different companies enterprises for other people, and that whole writing thing.  None of it as clean, pure capitalism as selling drugs and firearms, but still businesses.)

Now, you tell us... have you been getting a lot of submissions from this series of posts in which you trash the writing of people whose stuff you haven't read and call the people you want stories from "idiots"?

Just wondering.


----------



## wayn007

lin said:


> LOL Keep digging yourself in, kid.
> 
> My four books on Mexican Slang are the best-sellers in their (rather narrow) field, dominate that market.
> 
> The one advertised on my post is, since it didn't occur to you during your pissy little rant, a self-owned business with ups and downs and marketing/promo challenges and all that shit. (Mostly stuff I learned over years in which I owned six different publications, had a line of books, consulted to the direct mail businesses, directed three different companies enterprises for other people, and that whole writing thing. None of it as clean, pure capitalism as selling drugs and firearms, but still businesses.)
> 
> Now, you tell us... have you been getting a lot of submissions from this series of posts in which you trash the writing of people whose stuff you haven't read and call the people you want stories from "idiots"?
> 
> Just wondering.


 
  Matter of fact, I have received quite a few submissions, although not from this forum, thanks to the efforts of you and a few other narrow-minded self-proclaimed critics.
  Since you own your own business, and publish your own "writing", why are you so eager to condemn me? At least I'm giving other writers a chance to get published at the same time.
  I think you just get your kicks out of being a part of a fracas.


----------



## babeonownbike

If all I did was read the call for submissions and view the example page, I would go no further. wayn007, you will find most people make decisions for themselves.

Your intentions appear honest and sincere. The quality of the sample provided, however, speaks volumes. It is amaturish and unsellable to all but friends and family. This is not representative of an effort that will turn a profit for the writers, or even, from all appearances, the publisher. Design skills are required to pull in potential readers if they are ever to get as far as the words, no matter how great the quality of the writing.

I wish you luck with your endeavour, but you have a long a way to go in attracting readers and writers. Keep trying; learn to weed out and accept positive criticism and discard the rest.


----------



## wayn007

It is amaturish and unsellable to all but friends and family. Quote






I must have a hell of a big family then; I have several thousand very loyal readers.

Tell me though, how you can tell from looking at an image of the front page, that a publication is "amateurish and unsellable?"
Are you in the publishing business? What are your credentials?


----------



## Fantasygirl

wayn007 said:
			
		

> I must have a hell of a big family then; I have several thousand very loyal readers.
> 
> Tell me though, how you can tell from looking at an image of the front page, that a publication is "amateurish and unsellable?"
> Are you in the publishing business? What are your credentials?



You have several thousand readers of your publication? (meaning at least three thousand)

I implore you to post previous issues of your publication. 

However, I don't think you will post previous issues and I certainly don't think you will post more pages of the current issue. 

I actually think you are full of BS, full of yourself, and living in a fantasy created by your own ego. 

Your publication is of such a deplorable quality that it's a joke and no writers on this forum or elsewhere are going to be interested in submitting stories to you. 

Unless you start posting far more pages from you publication and/or back issues to show that you actually have a publication that warrants your fictional reader base, then I think this thread should be locked and you should leave why you still have a drop of dignity left. (if any at all is left at this point)


----------



## wayn007

Fantasygirl said:


> You have several thousand readers of your publication? (meaning at least three thousand)
> 
> I implore you to post previous issues of your publication.
> You implore? Why exactly do you "implore"? Why do you even care, unless you would just like to mock them.
> 
> However, I don't think you will post previous issues and I certainly don't think you will post more pages of the current issue.
> You're probably right. Why should I? You won't be subscribing to it, you won't be advertising in it, and I can tell you right now you won't _ever_ be writing in it. (probably mainly cause you're not even a writer) If somebody that is actually interested asks for it, I will provide whatever I need to provide to prove that I am on the level, but with you, I could probably provide all the documentation in the world, and you would still not believe me. So tell me again, why I should prove anything to you?
> I provided what was originally asked of me, and that's still not enough for you. You have seven posts (most of them on my forum thread) and yet you have the authority to order me what I have to post? Wow, talk about delusions of grandeur.
> 
> I actually think you are full of BS, full of yourself, and living in a fantasy created by your own ego.
> Why must you keep describing yourself when you talk about me?
> 
> Your publication is of such a deplorable quality that it's a joke and no writers on this forum or elsewhere are going to be interested in submitting stories to you.
> You keep talking about how "deplorable" the quality of my publication is. What exactly is wrong with it, O Great Critic? If you're talking about the print quality, remember, I had to convert a pdf to a jpg, and then post it, so it lost some quality. Otherwise, exactly what's wrong with it?
> 
> Unless you start posting far more pages from you publication and/or back issues to show that you actually have a publication that warrants your fictional reader base, then I think this thread should be locked and you should leave why you still have a drop of dignity left. (if any at all is left at this point)


So far you have told me how bad I am without knowing me, how bad my publication is, without being specific, and without showing your own qualifications, and just generally made a hyper-critical bitch of yourself while flashing the panties of your ignorance.
So, I demand, you either put up, or shut up. What have you ever done with your life? Have you started a business? Have you actually ever written anything, or published anything? Because if you can't prove your qualifications are better than mine, just get off the thread, and go back to whatever trendy, airheaded, botoxed, boob-jobbed sorority you crawled out of.


----------



## valeca

Professionalism is paramount, even in the face of harsh, unasked for criticism.


----------



## Greed

firstchapterman said:


> John Grisham was rejected 14 times for his first novel, and he makes millions.


 
Stephen King sent his first book to over 100 different publishers before he was finally accepted.


----------



## wayn007

valeca said:


> Professionalism is paramount, even in the face of harsh, unasked for criticism.


 

  I agree. I normally conduct myself with the utmost professionalism, and I have allowed myself to be baited into stooping to the level of the amateurs who have nothing better  to do than tear down somebody's reputation. I apologize for responding to the ill-informed and uneducated jabs of some of the rabble that inhabits every web forum. I will attempt, in the future to ignore, or at least respond in more professional manner to these people. Thank-you, Valeca, for that reminder.


----------



## Fantasygirl

wayn007 said:


> I agree. I normally conduct myself with the utmost professionalism, and I have allowed myself to be baited into stooping to the level of the amateurs who have nothing better  to do than tear down somebody's reputation. I apologize for responding to the ill-informed and uneducated jabs of some of the rabble that inhabits every web forum. I will attempt, in the future to ignore, or at least respond in more professional manner to these people. Thank-you, Valeca, for that reminder.



That's the second time you've stated that you normally don't conduct yourself in the way that you have in this thread. Not a single person in here has said that your publication is of a respectable quality.

I want you to post more images of your publication, because you state that you have a few thousand people reading it and I have to believe past issues are of a higher quality than that cover page that you posted. Again I think it's BS and you don't have anywhere close to thousands of readers. 

I'll address everything that is wrong with your cover page tomorrow when I have some free time. (A LOT is wrong with your cover page, so expect a detailed critique) However I warn you, be prepared for me to bring your integrity into question.


----------



## wayn007

Fantasygirl said:


> That's the second time you've stated that you normally don't conduct yourself in the way that you have in this thread. Not a single person in here has said that your publication is of a respectable quality.
> 
> I want you to post more images of your publication, because you state that you have a few thousand people reading it and I have to believe past issues are of a higher quality than that cover page that you posted. Again I think it's BS and you don't have anywhere close to thousands of readers.
> 
> I'll address everything that is wrong with your cover page tomorrow when I have some free time. (A LOT is wrong with your cover page, so expect a detailed critique) However I warn you, be prepared for me to bring your integrity into question.


 
  You still haven't told me exactly what makes you an expert on the subject, and since you seem to know exactly what all is wrong with my publication (which by the way, isn't even the one in question on this forum, that one hasn't been published yet) why would it take you so much time to tell me what's wrong with it?
  I bring your integrity into question as well. You still haven't told me what qualifications you have; I have been publishing the _Exchange-Bulletin_ since I was 19 years old, it has become a fixture in the area, with, yes, thousands of local readers who pick it up at local stores, plus subscribers as far away as Arizona and Idaho ( I am in Indiana, BTW)
  What are your accomplishments?


----------



## Fantasygirl

wayn007 said:


> You still haven't told me exactly what makes you an expert on the subject, and since you seem to know exactly what all is wrong with my publication (which by the way, isn't even the one in question on this forum, that one hasn't been published yet) why would it take you so much time to tell me what's wrong with it?
> I bring your integrity into question as well. You still haven't told me what qualifications you have; I have been publishing the _Exchange-Bulletin_ since I was 19 years old, it has become a fixture in the area, with, yes, thousands of local readers who pick it up at local stores, plus subscribers as far away as Arizona and Idaho ( I am in Indiana, BTW)
> What are your accomplishments?



That publication, as I said, would barely pass as acceptable for a Middle School newspaper. I hold a BSN (RN) and have been through my fair share of English courses. As I said I don't have time right now to detail everything, but you will get a detailed critique tomorrow. 

In the mean time, post up some images of past issues.


----------



## wayn007

Fantasygirl said:


> That publication, as I said, would barely pass as acceptable for a Middle School newspaper. I hold a BSN (RN) and have been through my fair share of English courses. As I said I don't have time right now to detail everything, but you will get a detailed critique tomorrow.
> 
> In the mean time, post up some images of past issues.


 
 You're a nurse? Wow that qualifies you to critique writing, alright.


----------



## Fantasygirl

wayn007 said:


> You're a nurse? Wow that qualifies you to critique writing, alright.



Yes in fact it does. The college I went to required various research critiquing courses. Research articles are held at an extremely high level of clarity and as a result contain impeccable English writing. Again tomorrow you will see me tear about your publication that has been going on somehow for six years and has upwards of three thousand readers. At that point you may question me on my English critique skills. However there is a reason no one has complimented you at all on your cover page and that is because it's horrid and amateurish. 

I have a couple questions for you. What qualifications do you have to be a writer/publisher?

Also exactly where is this publication from you available? I'll be in Indiana next month and wouldn't mind picking up the May issue. :smile:


----------



## Linton Robinson

Who do you have to be to say something sucks?   Who are YOU to say so?   
You're just digging youself deeper and deeper into a pit of shit, here kid.

And for what?

You're already insulted everybody here, shown that you are a bitchy little critic who knows nothing about writing and little about publishing and that you have no respect.

You can try to blame this on me if it makes it feel better, but you dug your own grave here.  And had SEVERAL opportunities to turn it around.  I gave you about three tips at the start, which you ignored because you just wanted so sound off and justify yourself and rant.


----------



## wayn007

Fantasygirl said:


> Yes in fact it does. The college I went to required various research critiquing courses. Research articles are held at an extremely high level of clarity and as a result contain impeccable English writing. Again tomorrow you will see me tear about your publication that has been going on somehow for six years and has upwards of three thousand readers. At that point you may question me on my English critique skills. However there is a reason no one has complimented you at all on your cover page and that is because it's horrid and amateurish.
> 
> I didn't post it for compliments, I posted it because people were questioning my legitimacy as a writer and publisher.
> And BTW, critiquing research articles hardly qualifies you to critique either fiction writing or graphic design.
> 
> I have a couple questions for you. What qualifications do you have to be a writer/publisher?
> Absolutely nothing, except a dream, a bit of talent, the ambition and the courage to start my own  business, and the fact that I have been doing it for six years
> Also exactly where is this publication from you available? I'll be in Indiana next month and wouldn't mind picking up the May issue. :smile:


 
  Where in Indiana will you be? You can pick it up at several stores in the town of Berne, about 32 miles southeast of Ft. Wayne, as well as  several rural businesses in Adams and Allen Counties.

  BTW, if you have constructive advice to offer, I am professional enough to accept it, but if your only purpose to this critique is to tear apart the publication, don't even bother. You seem to be the type of person who gets a few years of college under her belt, and automatically assumes she knows a bit more about everything than anybody else. Education does not cause intelligence, it simply enhances it. If you're an idiot when you start college, you'll probably still be an idiot when you graduate.


----------



## wayn007

lin said:


> Who do you have to be to say something sucks? Who are YOU to say so?
> You're just digging youself deeper and deeper into a pit of shit, here kid.
> What pile of shit, is this, exactly? Are you going to "punish" me or something?
> And for what?
> 
> You're already insulted everybody here, shown that you are a bitchy little critic who knows nothing about writing and little about publishing and that you have no respect.
> Have you actually read anything I wrote?
> You can try to blame this on me if it makes it feel better, but you dug your own grave here. And had SEVERAL opportunities to turn it around. I gave you about three tips at the start, which you ignored because you just wanted so sound off and justify yourself and rant.


 

Uh-huh. Look, you know, and I know, that your published "works" are just stupid. I guess according to your criteria, I would be qualified to say your attitude "sucks". You're a joke, except you're not very funny. Good-bye.


----------



## Linton Robinson

I hope this means you aren't going to be ranting here any longer.   You are one tiresome little shit.


----------



## wayn007

lin said:


> I hope this means you aren't going to be ranting here any longer. You are one tiresome little shit.


 
Actually I was kind of hoping you would be leaving, or falling off of a cliff or something.


----------



## wayn007

I'll address everything that is wrong with your cover page tomorrow (Yesterday) when I have some free time. (A LOT is wrong with your cover page, so expect a detailed critique) (So where is it?) However I warn you, be prepared for me to bring your integrity into question. (Speaking of integrity!) [/quote]

Oh, dear! What happened to our dear fantasygirl?


----------



## Merforga

wayn007 said:


> I'll address everything that is wrong with your cover page tomorrow (Yesterday) when I have some free time. (A LOT is wrong with your cover page, so expect a detailed critique) (So where is it?) However I warn you, be prepared for me to bring your integrity into question. (Speaking of integrity!)


 
Oh, dear! What happened to our dear fantasygirl?[/quote]
You might as well drop it, and move on. Obviously you're not being well received here so why stay, and receive more criticism?


----------



## Fantasygirl

wayn007 said:
			
		

> BTW, if you have constructive advice to offer, I am professional enough to accept it, but if your only purpose to this critique is to tear apart the publication, don't even bother. You seem to be the type of person who gets a few years of college under her belt, and automatically assumes she knows a bit more about everything than anybody else. Education does not cause intelligence, it simply enhances it. If you're an idiot when you start college, you'll probably still be an idiot when you graduate.



Reason I haven't provided you with my critique is because you stated right there that if it's merely to tear you apart, don't bother. Well sorry to say that is the only reason I would do it, as I and the community at large know that you can't handle criticism. 

I think your last sentence applies to you in theory, as you haven't gone and/or graduated from college, so you haven't had the chance to fulfill your statements meaning. 

Wayne all you've proven to me and the rest of the community is that you have an unfounded belief that you even have the ability to be a publisher or a writer. You also have a loose temper and in general are a very unintelligent person. No one here has complimented you in any way and have only suggested for you to go to school to learn how to write and/or just leave.


----------



## babeonownbike

wayn007 said:


> I must have a hell of a big family then; I have several thousand very loyal readers.
> 
> Tell me though, how you can tell from looking at an image of the front page, that a publication is "amateurish and unsellable?"
> Are you in the publishing business? What are your credentials?


 
Yes, luckily for you the Amish community is tight-knit. They also tend to live rather cloistered and don't compare to the outside world as the partipants on this forum do.

I am a graphic artist and have worked in the print industry since before you were born. Neither of these credentials, however, were employed to recognize the amateurish 'quality' of your little newsletter. Don't think the general buying public will go beyond the first page if it doesn't appeal to them either. People _do_ judge a book by its cover.

And while this may not be the publication you are soliciting work for, it is what you provided as evidence of your work, therefore representative of what one may expect. A mockup of the proposed publication, with filler text inserted, might be more convincing, if it's better than this. If a website hasn't been a priority, surely the layout of the magazine has?


----------



## Linton Robinson

> if you have constructive advice to offer, I am professional enough to accept it,



Oh, yeah.   You paint a picture of detached, calm professionalism here that is awesome to behold.


----------



## wayn007

You might as well drop it, and move on. Obviously you're not being well received here so why stay, and receive more criticism?[/quote]

  This is true, and exactly what I plan to do. I had originally thought this was site for writers an publishers to gather, compare notes, help each other out and all that, but so far, with the exception of a few, I have found nothing but a huge circle of pretenders writing sub-par material, and telling each other how great they are. There are far more hospitable enviroments or writers and publishers, and I would encourage any new members to seek them out, and frequent them. This one seems to be aimed at helping only a select few. I have been on a lot of different forums, and have never before seen the acid hate, barbed criticism, and just all around ill-tempered people, as I have had the displeasure of meeting on this site.


----------



## wayn007

Wayne all you've proven to me and the rest of the community is that you have an unfounded belief that you even have the ability to be a publisher or a writer. You also have a loose temper and in general are a very unintelligent person. No one here has complimented you in any way and have only suggested for you to go to school to learn how to write and/or just leave.[/quote]

  Have you actually even read anything I've written? Normally constructive criticism is given to help a person, but as anybody with half a brain (sorry that excludes you!) could see by reading this forum thread, you have no interest in that. You have somehow built up a hate towards me, and I don't think there is anything I could write, post, or design that would make you like me any better. I certainly feel sorry for your patients, if indeed you are a nurse as you say, because you obviously have no bedside manner whatsoever. I imagine dying under your care would be a welcome relief.


----------



## Hawke

Alright, that's quite enough. As a general announcement, threads in which the posters insult each other will be closed.

In the future, don't let it get to that.


----------

